# Map of number of lanes



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there any map showing the number of lanes of european highways?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Of the whole of Europe?


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, there is, it was posted somewhere in H&A section, not long ago.


----------



## JB1981 (May 16, 2008)

Here's one for the Dutch network:

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5317634890_0b7c48b52d_o.png

(number of lanes displayed is for both directions combined)


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Of the whole of Europe?


Yes.


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

There is such an information on www.motorways-exitlists.com. Not in the form of maps of course but they are shown within the lists. However there are quite some countries still missing (the most "serious" missing part is France).


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

For Germany you can use
http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/Karte.htm


----------



## Halfpipesaur (Nov 17, 2010)

I found the link from "Roadsite rest area":

http://www.itoworld.com/map/179#fullscreen


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Halfpipesaur said:


> I found the link from "Roadsite rest area":
> 
> http://www.itoworld.com/map/179#fullscreen


Thanks!


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought Chris had made one. He must have the information in his head....


----------

